

Apple: No Such Thing As A Free iPad - mozami
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/apple-tries-to-put-the-kibosh-on-ipad-and-iphone-giveaways

======
zbowling
A bit of a repost. Went over it the first time.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2610725>

------
orangecat
Is there any reason why these "guidelines" would be legally enforceable,
seeing as how they directly contradict the first sale doctrine?

